# enlarging door opening



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Whats the exterior of the home where the door is located?


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Pictures - please!
"RF"


----------



## bryanp22 (Nov 2, 2011)

I realized enlarging the opening is not possible. The door swings in and it's this close to the step already.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No way to tell from here because no one's going to know what's in the way, but why not just get an out opening door?


----------



## packer_rich (Jan 16, 2011)

You could still enlarge the opening and install a larger door. You would just have to notch the corner of the door!


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Show a picture of the whole, interior of the door -
so someone can see what's around it -
on both sides!

"RF"


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

ok rich absolutely no point to your post..... 

as for the door what is on the hinge side of the door. if there is space you could shift the opening over and still make it larger though it will require patching the siding


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

How tall are those steps? They look short in the picture, almost like you could lose one.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

woodworkbykirk said:


> ok rich absolutely no point to your post.....
> 
> as for the door what is on the hinge side of the door. if there is space you could shift the opening over and still make it larger though it will require patching the siding


Hilarious...that is exactly what I was thinking. Notch the door?:laughing:


----------



## christoff (Feb 26, 2008)

Windows on Wash said:


> Hilarious...that is exactly what I was thinking. Notch the door?:laughing:


he was joking right??:laughing:


----------

